# need lighting suggestions



## Mikey (Nov 9, 2008)

I picked up the 30" HF photo cube the other day and just realized that I also need to pick up a few lights. With my old setup I would use some contractor 500 watt halogen fixtures, but they tended to get very hot and actually discolored the fabric over time. I don't want this happening with my new pop up tent.

So, i need some suggestions as to some table top style lights. I have seen them in kits, but I'm not looking to spend $99 on a kit just to get the lights.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 9, 2008)

*HF Lights*

Mike,

HF sells a magnetic base light fixture that I use in my shop and at shows.  It takes a standard bulb (socket).  I use compact flourescent bulbs both in the shop and at shows.  To support the fixture, you can attach a large metal washer to about anything you want to use and the lamps will stay put.

They sell for $11 normally and they go on sale quite often for $8.

Here is a link:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90766

John


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mikey said:


> I picked up the 30" HF photo cube the other day and just realized that I also need to pick up a few lights. With my old setup I would use some contractor 500 watt halogen fixtures, but they tended to get very hot and actually discolored the fabric over time. I don't want this happening with my new pop up tent.
> 
> So, i need some suggestions as to some table top style lights. I have seen them in kits, but I'm not looking to spend $99 on a kit just to get the lights.



I've had a photo lab/studio in the past, so I have studio lights left over.
However, I'm using the HF cube and a 500 watt light, same as you have.
I think the only thing I'm using that you haven't mentioned is some sort
of boom to allow me to place the light right over the cube. A microphone
stand would work fine .. yard sales, flea markets ..you should be able to
pick one up for $5.

As for heat, do all of your setup before you turn on the light. 500 watts
can burn the material. The light in the photo is used for TV work, but it
is still just a 500 watt light, same as the work lights from Home Depot.
The only difference is that I bought it before I ever saw them at HD and
they were closer to $200 than $30.

You can put the lights to either side, but I think your best lighting will 
come from above. Any side lighting should take a supporting role and you'd
want it to be a controllable light source. (Main light from above, fill light
from the side) I've had good luck with just the main light over the cube.

Other photo is something I'm working on..work in progress, but it shows
a photo with a HF cube and a 500 watt light.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 9, 2008)

NewLondon
I love that setup.  I've always wondered how to use a mirror to in my photo booth and now I know.  I may try that next time.  Currently I use the Walmart photo booth with a light on either side.  I need one above as well.  Gonna play with it some more soon.  I just wish I has a decent camera to take pics.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2008)

At the North Central Cal. get together Greg had a real nice set of lamps on stands. he had florescent bulbs in them so that took care of the heat issue. He said you can find them at Home Depot. You don't really need a 1000 watts of light when you are directing the light straight at the pens through a tent. The higher power lights are needed more when you are bouncing light around such as into an umbrella and then back into the room. Here is another idea for people to think about. you not only can have a tent around the object you are getting a picture of. you can have a tent around your light as well. this makes any light going in to the room defused. it is usually harder to do and most likely requires a stand just to hold the tent. but it gives you as much room as you need to work. I had to try and do this yesterday when I wanted to take a picture of a full drill bit set. since the subject was nearly 3 feet long my itty bitty light tent just wasn't going to work.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 9, 2008)

Some good suggestions, thanks.

I went to WalMart this morning and found they have an articulating "drafting" light that they sell for $11.99 and it has a stand alone base. Max wattage with a normal light bulb is 60, so I was thinking about buying a 100 or 150 watt daylight flourescent bulb and two of the fixtures.


----------



## BruceA (Nov 10, 2008)

*bulbs for photo tent use*

Mikey, 
Rather than fry your tent with 500w bulbs, check out the 27W and 30W CFL bulbs in 5500k rating, with a CRI (color rendering index) of 90 or better.  

The 5500k rating is very close to daylight.  If the rating is over CRI 90, they are also going to be closer to daylight.   This has an impact on the white balance on your photos.  The bulbs run about $15. each from what I've found.

Compact Flourescent bulbs are going to work cooler, and will give plenty of light.  Use one on each side, and possibly one over the top.  

Also suggest getting a copy of Paint Shop Pro 8 or 9, which can be bought for @$10. on eBay, for post-processing like fade correction, and black, white, and grey balance.  

Make sure you check out Gerry Rhoades' article on Pen Photography, as there are some specific recommendations on this topic.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 10, 2008)

BruceA said:


> Mikey,
> Rather than fry your tent with 500w bulbs, check out the 27W and 30W CFL bulbs in 5500k rating, with a CRI (color rendering index) of 90 or better.



I finally found some 5500k at WalMart.


----------



## SuperDave (Nov 10, 2008)

You can get the 5500 CF bulbs at H.D. for a reasonable price (under $10). I put a couple in their metal clamp-on reflectors andclamp them to some old microphone stands.

D


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still working on learning to photograph my work, but I like more natural light when I can get it... I prefer to take my photo cube onto the back porch which is a covered screened porch that faces north/northwest.  I'll take my photos in mid to just past mid afternoon. I seem to get my best pictures in this set up.

 I still have a lighting set up for when I can't take the time in the afternoon, but haven't yet gotten my lighting solved.  

I'm also still working on layout and set up of the picture itself... my camera's never seem to see what I see when I take a photograph.


----------



## herbk (Nov 24, 2008)

I just built a cheap photo tent using some old 1/2 in pvc pipe I had.  I only had to buy some "T's" and 90deg elbows to make the frame and I cover it with an old sheet.  I purchased a couple of the 5500 CF bullbs at HD as was suggested and I had one desk lamp so only had to buy one.  I set this all up and I am very pleased with the result on my pen photos (what a difference).  Thank all of you for the advice you all supplied here.

Herb 
Coventry, RI


----------

